# Duda sobre funcionamiento de elevador boost con 555



## pablomakin (May 21, 2009)

Hola, tengo que hacer una práctica de diseño de un elevador boost y ando un poco perdido. He encontrado este diseño por internet, lo he montado y funciona, pero a la hora de hacer el informe realmente no se muy bien como funciona. Si alguien me diera una explicación se lo agradecería. Sobre todo ando bastante perdido en el transistor bipolar que está conctado a control, no comprendo muy bien para qué sirve. Adjunto la imagen del circuito. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## kuropatula (May 21, 2009)

Bueno, con el 555 no es el mejor ejemplo. Más entendible es ver de datasheet del TL494.
De todas formas, el transistor BJT es utilizado como realimentación del sistema. Si se excede el voltaje a la salida, se satura el transistor y hace que el PWM baje su duty cycle por lo que baja el voltaje a la salida. 
De todas formas te recomiendo ampliamente que uses el TL494.
El funcionamiento lo podés buscar en cualquier libro de electrónica de potencia, por ejemplo el Rashid.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (May 21, 2009)

Moví tu tema a la sección correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2009)

Te dejo una mini Biblia y otro  

Saludos


----------



## vicen10 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola yo también he utilizado, un 555 para un convertidor, y me gustaría saber como puedo mantener la salida constante,es decir, que cuando le ponga una carga a la salida no me baje la tensión, y cuando aumente la tensión de entrada o la disminuya, que la tensión de salida sea la misma,que no varíe, alguien me puede ayudar?

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2011)

Tendrias que , desde la salida , realimentar la pata 5 del 555

Saludos !


----------



## vicen10 (Jun 10, 2011)

Gracias DOSMETROS, pero la realimentacion va a un BJT y luego a la pata 5...me sobraria?
aqui adjunto el circuito que he utilizado, seria conveniente que quitara el transistor BJT y la R4 y conectar directamente la realimentacion a la pata 5 noo?? para que me mantenga la salida estable cuando le coloque la resistencia de carga. 
xq con el transistor se cortara todo el rato y por eso cuando le pongo la carga me baja tambien la tensión en la salida no?


Gracias
Saludos.


----------



## johenrod (Sep 24, 2014)

*Cordial saludo, *
me gustaria construir algo similar aunque no se muy bien si con el 555, ademas el bjt no se consigue facil donde me encuentro,quisiera elevar la tension de 12 voltios dc, a 120 voltios no se si con un tl494, alguien tiene depronto un diagrama que en realidad funcione? desearia tener a la salida con 100w watios es decir un amperio, gracias de antemano, jorge


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2014)

johenrod dijo:


> *Cordial saludo, *
> me gustaria construir algo similar aunque no se muy bien si con el 555, ademas el bjt no se consigue facil donde me encuentro,quisiera elevar la tension de 12 voltios dc, a 120 voltios no se si con un tl494, alguien tiene depronto un diagrama que en realidad funcione? desearia tener a la salida con 100w watios es decir un amperio, gracias de antemano, jorge




Mira este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuente-amplificador-auto-pocos-componentes-16759/


----------

